# Ragos Location on the Maps



## YeOldTymeGamer (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi,

Apologies if this has been answered. I recently purchased the Roll20 version of the 1st adventure and one of the first things I  wondered about was why is Ragos presented in two different locations?

On the Players map its towards the north.




But on the DMs map it's presented further south.



Is this in error or just what the players believe compared to it's true location?

Thanks again.


----------



## Tormyr (Oct 23, 2020)

Interesting, I had not noticed that before. It looks like an error. I don't think there is any references to distance from Ragos to another location, so I would suggest choosing the player's map location, since that is what the players see.


----------



## YeOldTymeGamer (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks, I'll do that and update here if that causes any issues. Cheers.


----------

